# Growth of A Strawberry



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2014)

Saw some wild strawberry and raspberry plants coming to life on my recent camping trip...


----------



## Ina (Jun 13, 2014)

That was neat. I sometimes wish it were like that, then again the feeling you get watching daily always makes me  smile.:flowers:


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2014)

I want to take a stab at growing strawberries... anyone use these? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   .. and have any luck? 

Berries that grow wild do wonderful around me, mainly blackberries, but as soon as I take a serious interest in growing my own... failure.  I have a couple blueberry bushes I've started, but they aren't doing much in the heat.  I thought a couple terra cotta planters might work for strawberries, IF I can move them around to sun/shade and cooler areas.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 14, 2014)

If you only want to eat a strawberry or two once in a while those planters might do, but you won't likely get enough to make even one shortcake. We have three 8 foot square beds of strawberries and don't get as many berries as we'd like.

You also mentioned moving them for sun and shade. Those planters are heavy when filled with soil and strawberry plants.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> If you only want to eat a strawberry or two once in a while those planters might do, but you won't likely get enough to make even one shortcake. We have three 8 foot square beds of strawberries and don't get as many berries as we'd like.
> 
> You also mentioned moving them for sun and shade. Those planters are heavy when filled with soil and strawberry plants.



Thanks Larry for the information... not sure what I want to do. 
as far as moving them around, I have dollies on rollers for heavy plants.. some are permanently that way now. 
 I guess I would need some more if I got planters.  And I know terra cotta is heavy without anything in it.


----------

